# X~Factor says HI!



## x~factor (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn I hate being a newbie.  

Wow it feels good to get that out of the way.  Please let me introduce myself- my name is Ray. I am 36 years old, married to a wonderful wife for 13 years, 2 kids (9 and 12). I first join the gym just before I turned 28. Yep, started late, oh well. At 28, I was 195 lbs with lots of baby fat . During the course of 8 years my weight have gone down as far as a skinny/lanky 172 lbs and as buffed as 192 lbs. I am currently at 177 lbs in an "eh, its okay" condition. 

So it has been 8 years that I have been training although most people couldn???t tell. LOL. Well this is where you guys come in. Hopefully by joining this site, I will be better informed (by all of you) and more motivated (I seem to miss at least 2-3 months of gym time every year).  I am really excited being part of this site. I can't believe there are so much to learn about this sport/hobby. Wow!

I just recently bought a house back in October. I have been busy fixing it up for the past 3 months and have missed 3 months of gym time (see what I mean above). I just went back 2 weeks ago to Gold???s Gym (Howard Beach, NY). I want this return to be the most successful one. At the age of 36, my body is running out of time. LOL.

I currently have the following schedule (everything done under 1 hour):
Mon: Cardio, Shoulders
Tues: Legs
Wed: Rest
Thurs: Back, Abs
Fri: Chest, Arms

Supplements are as follows taken after each work out:
MetRx or Myoplex Meal Replacement Shakes
5 grams of Creatine
5 grams of Glutamine
Multi Vitamins (after lunch)

Well, there you go. Sorry for the long introduction. If you read this far, I thank you very much. Okay, see ya around.

~x~factor

btw- I???m good friends with Pfunk, Yanick, and Premier, so I am in good company already.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Ray!  Welcome to IM! glad to have you join us!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Ray ! 

Welcome !  Wow , if your body is runinh out of time at 36 then theres no hope for me ! LOl

What are your goals ? Have you started a journal yet ? I recommend it . you'll get lots of feed back that way

Gary


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Ray, hows it goin   Guess I need to check the new member forum more often LOL


----------



## x~factor (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn, Premier, I didn't know you looked so good in tight blue suit.   

Thanks for the welcome.  I think I'm gonna like it here.  

My goal: To be the best looking 40 year old amongst my friends and family... I got 4 years to do it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2004)

x~factor welcome to IM!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2004)

what up freak show!!!....lol, how is work??  yanik has come to work with me now...lol....somehtings will never change!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

look who is callin who freak show, with a lat spread like that at 150Lbs


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> look who is callin who freak show, with a lat spread like that at 150Lbs


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_Welcome_


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

LoL... you gotta show Premier the NEW you, Pat. I was checking out your photos 45 lbs ago. Its time to update that.  

A Classic Time is great. Its not the same without you and Yanick though. Instead of talking about work outs we talk about cars and trucks.  

Yanick visited ACT last week. He was saying great things about you. You should come by one time. I'll treat you to KFC. It looks like you're in need of some FRIED food.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to IM, x~f!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> LoL... you gotta show Premier the NEW you, Pat. I was checking out your photos 45 lbs ago. Its time to update that.
> 
> A Classic Time is great. Its not the same without you and Yanick though. Instead of talking about work outs we talk about cars and trucks.
> ...




LOL, that suck that you talk about cars now (I hate cars!!).


Man, I'd like to come by but I live so far away now.  I moved out of brooklyn and to the upper eastside.  I live right between riverside park and central park now.


----------

